# i was wondering.



## BennyC (Aug 2, 2006)

if i could grow maybe 2-3 plants inside a tote box (correct me on my spelling please) or a rubbermaid box. there about 3 feet long, 2 feet wide and 2 and a bit tall. i am going to put a fan in the side and a couple a holes on the other side to draw cold air in and pull hot air out. and i am going to use 2, 2 feet long flo lights and attach them on the lid of the tote box and then i will coat the inside with fire blankets.

i think they would grow if i did this right?

ANYWAYS i am getting the shit tomorow so please help me if i am doing it wrong.


----------



## Mutt (Aug 2, 2006)

your gonna run outa room. also need 2 more florous. 4 total. pack em. in. 
it would make a great clone or veg box. but to run a full flower job is gonna be rough. IMHO. maybe one plant. flowered. you gonna have to do some heavy training on the plant. I'd put a screen in to tie to help keep the canopy even. your basically gonna be growing the plant sideways.


----------



## BennyC (Aug 2, 2006)

actually i was thinking when they are getting big i was going to throw another tote on them and cut out the lid and the  bottom of the other tote that would give me about 4 and a half feet to work with


----------



## Mutt (Aug 2, 2006)

just remeber. ht. is key when growing MJ.
lets say 1'-2' for your pot. 3" for your florou depth. and keep the florous 1" off the plant. that gives you plant about 2' for growth trained. (you will need to train those plants) so you could do two plants in it.  I'd grow a short indica strain in it. keep those florous close to help control too much vertical growth. want to keep em very short and bushy.  during veg.

Veg. will be a walk in the park. Flower is when the plant doubles or triples in ht. 
During veg. cool white florous. flower soft white florous. (cool white=more blue spectrum like the summer) (soft white=more red/yellow spectrum like the fall)
Soft white run a little hotter then cool whites so keep that in mind.


----------



## BennyC (Aug 2, 2006)

what would be the best seed for my grow op >?


----------



## Mutt (Aug 2, 2006)

for cheap and easy Nirvana Northern Lights Pure indica. 10 seeds from 15-20 bucks USD.
Mine was about 2' tall trained and topped. Very hardy strain. IMHO
but there are much better seed stock out there. but being a first timer I would go with Nirvanas line. don't wanna kill 50+ dollar seeds. Some will say go with bagseed first. but you don't know what your gonna get with a bagseed. 
Just look around the seedbanks section on the forum. for help figuring out where you want to order from.


----------



## Marywanna (Aug 2, 2006)

it can be done..if you use CFLS and flouros the whole way...I doubt you would be able to run a hps in there, maybe a 70 hps at the most


----------

